# First opportunity to fire new PT1911



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, I obviously had plenty of oil on my new weapon. It shook off the excees oil like a wet dog with each well place round that went down range. I only fired about fifty rounds because time was short, but the Taurus PT 1911 was well behaved and operated smoothly.
I am well please with the balance and feel. The single stack made the pistol easy to hold on to and get back on target immediately after the recoil cycle. 
On the downside I will have to get used to the sights hiding so much of the target area and the "bottom hold"
setting.

I'm still thrilled with the weapon.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

good to hear!


----------

